# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Rough Sawn Timber Posts...

## David.Elliott

Not sure if right forum, but seemed the closest... 
Anybody have an idea where I can get some rough sawn 120mm square verandah posts at 2.7m or a bit longer, in Perth WA. Need 5.
Not too fussed over treated or hardwood as they will be painted. Price not too much of an issue for the right posts...
I'm renovating an 1890's timber cutters cottage in Jarrahdale. On one side the posts are all old hardwood and OK, the other side not so good. I'd REALLY like to have the two sides matching, just feels right. 
All suggestions valued...

----------


## intertd6

> Not sure if right forum, but seemed the closest... 
> Anybody have an idea where I can get some rough sawn 120mm square verandah posts at 2.7m or a bit longer, in Perth WA. Need 5.
> Not too fussed over treated or hardwood as they will be painted. Price not too much of an issue for the right posts...
> I'm renovating an 1890's timber cutters cottage in Jarrahdale. On one side the posts are all old hardwood and OK, the other side not so good. I'd REALLY like to have the two sides matching, just feels right. 
> All suggestions valued...

  the thing with using unseasoned hardwood is it will shrink over a few years, that post more than likely started out at 125mm when constructed & shrunk  back to 120mm.
regards inter

----------

